# This is going to be a sad hunting weekend



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

With my father passing earlier this year this will be the first time I have ever been hunting that didn't end in a follow up call between my father and I about how things went. Usually just a quick "I didn't see ****" or somethign similar but it was always nice to know if you found yourself with a question that he was just a call away and always had some good advice.

It is going to be tough leaving the woods this weekend knowing that I am not going to be giving Dad a call to touch base or have him give me a hard time about the tiny deer in comparison to Illinois deer. 

I have never been as excited for or dreading the opening of a hunting season as I have this one.


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan (Apr 14, 2009)

You could PM me and I will give you give you my # and call me. I lost my best friend last year "Buster", one great bow hunter, electrican, father, friend. We would talk a half hour after every hunt. He left plenty young bucks and does for future hunters while taking some huge river bottom bucks from our place in FT. Bend. I will miss him especially every October. Times are changing though they are bulldozing the forest between us and the river for new millonaires homes as I type. Sorry for your loss! Yes I am serious!


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Both you guys are in my prayers. As I sit in a tree tomorrow, I will give thanks that we are still here and able to enjoy at least one more sunrise.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Seems we lose more and more of our hunting companions every year. Very sorry for your lose but I'm sure your dad will be looking down with a smile on his face watching his son put everything he told him to work.
Good luck this weekend and stay save
James


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk because Reeltime told me to


----------



## tarpon8it (Oct 1, 2009)

My dad bought a small property for ranching and hunting forty five years ago. Dad and I worked, raised cattle, and hunted together out there for a long time. He died in 1995. Every time I kill a deer or hog or just have a good moment out there, I look up and say, Thanks Dad. Your Father is there, he just has a different view. So make him proud.


----------



## Chunky (Oct 15, 2006)

I lost my Dad in Feburary as well. He didn't hunt with me, but I know what you mean about always being there and able to touch base and ask a question.

I am sorry for you loss and feel your pain. Best of luck during the season and remember family often.


----------



## Riley & Sons (Aug 7, 2008)

My prayers go out to you. I know one day I will be in your situation and it will be very rough. I have been hunting with my Dad since I was 10 years old. No matter where we are we always make time to hunt or fish together. He turned 81 last April and will hunt this year. As people have said, your Dad will be with you always and will still be able to help you during the hard times. My prayers go out to all that have lost a loved one.


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

Lost my Dad in 07 and it was tough after having hunted with him all of my life.

My condolences on losing your Dad.

TH


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Sorry for your loss also, it is very hard when you lose a parent but you were taught to always keep a clear head and take care of your family and friends,


----------



## boatfeet (Jul 24, 2011)

being in the woods will give you moments of peace where you will know in your heart your fathers there with you, proud you know how to do the things he taught you, dedicate your hunts to him and be safe, like the other fellow said; smile up when you get one because he will be smiling down!


----------



## TxBrewer (Jul 23, 2011)

Thanks for all the great responses, ya it was a sad weekend without Dad. Only saw a couple does on Sunday morning and neither got close enough for a shot but they look big enough to take up some room in the freezer.


----------

